# GoMusic.ru SCAM?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

*I never heard of these guys until I received this email, which I altered slightly and copied below. I know they are an MP3 vendor in Russia, after googling them, but I want nothing to do with them. I can't find that any charges have been made to my credit cards. Do I need to do anything about this, other than not click on "confirm?"*
*Oh, and of course you can not communicate with them at their web site without giving your name, email, etc, which I have not done.*
*Thanks, help is greatly appreciated.*

Dear joe blow,

Thank you for registration and welcome to GoMusic.ru.
Now, you need to confirm supplied e-mail address.

Supplied e-mail address is [email protected] whatever.com

Please, follow this link to confirm your e-mail address:
http://www.gomusic.ru/confirm. user_id=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Or use code xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (copy/paste it) to confirm your e-mail manually on Settings page http://www.gomusic.ru/settings.html

Accounts with unconfirmed e-mail address will be automaticaly removed in 14 days period.

If you have mistyped in your e-mail address during registration process, you need login to your account and change supplied e-mail address.

Thank you!
GoMusic.ru Team

Please, do not reply to this message. Use feedback form on GoMusic.ru site instead.


----------



## Bemcint (Apr 30, 2007)

GoMusic.ru used to be a website called, "MP3Search.ru" I suggest that you check this link out, here at http://www.macworld.com/article/45924/2005/07/mp3search.html The bands are obviously not receiving royalties, so I would suggest you think of the legal issues before trying it, which you obviously are not thinking of doing. The best thing I can think of would be to NOT click the confirmation link, and to just disregard the site completely. If you feel something must be done about it, or that your personal information is at stake, contact your state Attorney General if you reside in the U.S, and another figure of equal importance if you're in a separate country.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just a little concerned about security. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pranav (Jun 1, 2009)

It is generally better to ignore mails that appear legitimate, but are of no use to you.

Regards.


----------

